# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  شخصية الرجل الرومانسي الذي تتمناه المرأة

## هدوء عاصف

*شخصية الرجل الرومانسي الذي تتمناه المرأة 


عادة ما يتهم الرجل انه لا يتحلى بالرومانسية، وان الرجل يملك شخصية عقلانية بعيدة كل البعد عن الرومانسية التي تتمناها المرأة،



فالمرأة دائما تبحث عن الرجل الرومانسي الذي يملأ حياتها بالورود والكلام المعسول، ولأن شخصية الرجل تختلف عن شخصية المرأة، وكذلك نظرة الرجل الى الرومانسية، فكثيرا ما يحدث صدام بينهما، ولأن من الصعب الدخول الى شخصية الرجل والنفاذ الى أعماقه، والوصول الى سمات الشخصية التي يتحلى بها، دعونا اليوم ان نسير في طرقات شخصية الرجل الرومانسي، ونتعرف معا على سمات شخصية الرجل الرومانسي، وما هي الرومانسية من وجهة نظره، علنا نستطيع معا ان نوقف هذا الصدام المحتد بين الرجل والمرأة، والقائم على عدم رومانسية الرجل .

1- رجل افعال وليس اقوال :
المشكلة التي لا يفهمها الرجل الرومانسي ان المرأة ترى بأذنيها، ولذلك فهي تعشق الكلام الرومانسي الحلو الذي يطرب اذنيها، ولكن شحصية الرجل الرومانسي ترى الرومانسية في الأفعال وليست الأقوال، وليس المقصود هنا حتى الافعال الرومانسية، مثل: شراء باقات الورود، او كتابة قصائد الشعر، حيث ان شخصية الرجل الرومانسي ترى ان اي فعل يظهر فيه خوفه واحترامه للمرأة هو فعل رومانسي يظهر صفة الرومانسية الموجودة في شخصيته، ومن هنا يأتي الصراع بين رغبة المرأة في سماع الكلام الرومانسي، وبين شخصية الرجل الرومانسي التي تفعل مواقف الرومانسية تبعا لوجهة نظره وسمات شخصيته .

2- اظهار الاهتمام :
شخصية الرجل الرومانسي لديها قدرة كبيرة على اظهار الاهتمام بالاخرين وكل المحيطين به، سواء رجل او امرأة؛ فهو يهتم بالطفل، وبالأم، وبالأب، وبالأخت، ولكن عند اهتمامه بالمرأة فالأمر يختلف، حيث ان الرجل الرومانسي يملك شخصية تجعله يعبر عن اهتمامه بالمرأة بالعديد من الطرق التي من الممكن ان لا تفهمها المرأة في بعض الاوقات، فمثلا الرجل الرومانسي يهتم كثيرا بالنظر في عين المرأة التي يحدثها، ولان المرأة تتحدث اكثر ما تستمتع، فأنها لا تعي جيدا مضمون الاهتمام الذي يظهره الرجل الرومانسي في كلامه، والذي يعكس الشخصية التي يملكها بشكل واضح .

3- يعبر عن تقديره :
وهذه من اكبر المميزات الموجودة في شخصية الرجل الرومانسي، والتي يفتققدها الكثير من الرجال؛ فالرجل الرومانسي يعبر عن تقديره لمن حوله بشكل واضح وصريح، خاصة المرأة التي يظهر تقديره لها بشكل كبير، فان شخصية الرجل الرومانسي لا تخجل من ان تعبر عن اعجابها وتقديرها لموقف قامت به المرأة، او اظهار الاهتمام والتقدير للكلام الذي تقوله المرأة، وهذا التقدير الموجود بقوة في خبايا شخصية الرجل الرومانسي تجعله من الرجال المميزين.

4- يعشق الخصوصية :
من اكثر الرجال الذين يوجد لديهم اسرار هو الرجل الرومانسي؛ لانه يملك شخصية تعشق الخصوصية؛ فالرجل الرومانسي يرى ان الخصوصية هي الحصن الذي يضع فيها رومانسيته خوفا عليها من الضياع، او وقوعها في يد العابيثين، هذه الخصوصية لا تفهمها المرأة في كثير من الاحيان، وذلك ناتج عن شخصية المرأة التي لا تستطيع الاحتفاظ بالسر لفترة طويلة، او وضع حياتها في قالب من الخصوصية الشديدة التي يعشقها الرجل الرومانسي، ولذلك نجد دائما صراع بين شخصية الرجل الرومانسي والمرأة؛ فالرجل الرومانسي يود وضع حياته الخاصة مع المرأة في كهف الخصوصية المنعزل، والمرأة لا تقوى على فعل ذلك.

5- لا يعرف اليأس او الحزن :
وعلى عكس ما تتوقعه المرأة في شخصية الرجل الرومانسي انه حين يتصادم معها او يحدث بينهم شجار فانه سوف ينطوي على نفسه في ركن بعيد يبكي ويلملم احزانه، فهذه الصورة التي رسمتها الأفلام والروايات عن شخصية الرجل الرومانسي خاطئة كل الخطأ؛ فالرجل الرومانسي من اهم سماته الشخصية التي تميزه انه لا يعرف لليأس طريق، ولا يطرق باب الحزن اطلاقا، فانه اذا حدث شجار بينه وبين المرأة فانه لا يضيع وقته في الحزن والياس، ولكن يفكر سريعا في المشكلة وطرق حلها، وكيف يصلح ما تم افساده، وهذه السمة الموجودة في شخصية الرجل الرومانسي تميزه كثيرا، ليس فقط في حياته الخاصة، ولكن في حياته العملية والاجتماعية ايضا.

وأخيراً ..
الرومانسية كلمة كبيرة، ومعنى عظيم تختلف الناس في فهمه وتفسيره وطرق التعبير عنه، ولذلك لا يحق للمرأة ان تحكم على شخصية الرجل اذا كان رومانسي او غير ذلك دون ان ترى الرومانسية بعيون الرجل، وكذلك الرجل عليه ان يعي جيدا ان شخصية المرأة ترى الرومانسية بمفهوم خاص، فاذا تقبل الطرفين طرق تعبير كل شخصية عن رومانسيتها وحبها عاش الرجل والمرأة في سعادة دائمة .
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*موضوع واقعي عن الرومنسية 
انا أؤمن بكل ما ذُكر

أعرف رجلاً رومنسي بقسوته 

مشكور على الطرح " هدوء عاصف "*

----------


## فيروز

والله الرجل الرومانسي انقرض

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
برأيي آدم عنده كتير مشاعر ورومنسيه بتفوق رومنسيه ومشاعر وحنية حواء 
لكن بخفيها خلف حصونه 
هلا برأيي العبئ الأكبر على حواء كيف فيها تطالع هالمشاعر والرومنسيه الدفينة 

المسألة نسبيه بين الرجال من حيث الطبيعة والظروف لكن الاحترام هو الأهم في علاقة آدم بحواء 


مشكور"  هـدوء عـاصـف " على الموضوع الجميل 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمروركم ... آراء متباينة من حواء جميعها اعجبتني ... واكثرها تميزها رأي "دموع" ، ليس حمداً لآدم ، ولكن آدم هكذا ، او على الأغلب ، اكثر ابناء آدم هكذا 

كل الحب لكم*

----------

